# What to expect?



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello. I’m new here. 
Im expecting a litter of miniature Poodle puppies. My female is a brown Parti poodle and bred to a phantom poodle. What should I expect for colour? I was told by a lady that she will only have solid and mismarked puppies.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Impossible to tell without knowing more about the genetics of the parents. You are dealing with several recessives. Several companies offer genetic color tests. At this point, since the breeding is already done, I'd just wait to see what comes out of the oven.


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks..I am very excited to see the puppies. It will be a great surprise.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

For color, see my post to you on this other thread, paying close attention to the deluxe Embark Health test kit which requires a saliva swab.


----------

